# eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument

## suck_ma_penguin

I get the error:

```
eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
```

whenever I eject anything. Does anyone know why this is? It's very annoying getting a gnome error dialogue every time i eject something.

----------

## mazirian

But the command works nonetheless, right?  This happens everytime I try to eject my ipod.  The kernel message that is generated says something about the eject program calling a bad ioctl or some such thing.  But it does eject the ipod and so I haven't taken it too seriously.

EDIT:  What comes up if you call eject with the -v flag?

----------

## suck_ma_penguin

Yeah, it works, it's just an annoyance. The -v output is to the effect that none of the eject methods work...and then it ejects  :Confused: 

----------

## mazirian

I agree, it is annoying, but, lacking the programing skill to debug and fix it, I just decided to completely ignore it until it goes away magically after an emerge -uvD world some day...

----------

## brucebertrand

I have the same problem, but the volume does not get ejected.

Any clues?

----------

## dgaffuri

The error message should be solved in eject-2.1.0-r1. To use eject as non-root take a look here

----------

## goofygrin

when I turned off ivman I stopped getting this message...

----------

